
Scientists Scan Striking Nanoscale Images - nreece
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/multimedia/2008/02/nano_gallery_jmm
======
hugh
Most of those images are triumphs of postprocessing, rather than particularly
impressive microscopy.

Take the first one, for instance. If you visualize that in the standard way,
it'll look like a bunch of light grey dots on a dark grey background. But if
you take the data, convert it to a 3D surface plot, grossly exaggerate the
vertical axis, choose some pretty colours and a sufficiently dramatic angle,
you get something that looks cool enough to publish in Wired.

